# Uvalde, Texas



## homeless (Jan 20, 2018)

A week at Tomball and we had rain and gloomy weather for six of the seven days. Did some remodeling on the rig and hanging out. We did have a day of sunshine on Lois’ Birthday and we got to do a much needed bike ride.
http://homelesshartshorns.wordpress.com/2018/01/02/uvalde-texas/


----------



## Al mccord (Apr 17, 2018)

Is there any good hog hunting places around there?


----------



## homeless (Apr 20, 2018)

Kickapoo Cavern State Park! Tell them Lois and George sent you!


----------



## Al mccord (Apr 21, 2018)

Can I hunt in a state park? When's the best time of year to go there?


----------

